# Old Outlet



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Cool!

~Matt


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

that looks like its porcelin! how was the wiring???


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Doesn't even look like it's been used. THAT is a KEEPER!


----------



## RMatthis (Nov 9, 2009)

I love finding stuff like that!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Cool pic. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Now that's pretty old. Notice that it is rated at 660 W, instead of amps.


----------



## RICK BOYD (Mar 10, 2008)

I have one like that I took out of service but where do I get a plug for it?


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

What would plug into that?


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

It looks like it would accept a 15A 120V non-grounding, non-polarized cord cap one way and rotated 90º it would accept a 15A 250V 2 conductor cord cap that way. But if it is rated 660W at 250V it would only be good for about 21/2 amps.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

cool - I always like finding things like that till the homeowners want it replaced with the same.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

rdr said:


> What would plug into that?


Either a 2-prong 120v 15a or 240v 20a.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

I've seen both, obviously, but not together on the same plug. Wouldn't have thought that. 

Aside from being porcelain you KNOW it's old with the terminal screws on the front.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

The receptacle was meant to accept the two competing types of plug available at the time for 120 V.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

I think it's for a Czechoslavikian leg shaver...


----------



## Peter Scheuner (Nov 24, 2009)

wow thats awesome


----------



## Alex.K.NY (Feb 17, 2010)

lawnguylandsparky said:


> i think it's for a czechoslavikian leg shaver...


lol!


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> I think it's for a Czechoslavikian leg shaver...


Uh-Uh. Those gals don't shave their legs.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

JayH said:


> Uh-Uh. Those gals don't shave their legs.


no wonder it looks new.

~Matt


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

sweet,,, what time period is that from and what is it used for:thumbup:...dont tell me its from b.c.:no:


----------



## Archania (Mar 16, 2009)

I just saw one of those the other day in a house from the early 40's. The people didn't even know it was there buried in a bottom of a built in cabinet. I guess the previous owners used it to plug in lights for the cabinets, which the owner didn't even know were there either!


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

amptech said:


> It looks like it would accept a 15A 120V non-grounding, non-polarized cord cap one way and rotated 90º it would accept a 15A 250V 2 conductor cord cap that way. But if it is rated 660W at 250V it would only be good for about 21/2 amps.




this is what i was thinking.


----------



## dutchparson (Jun 17, 2010)

lol... that's cool... for what plug is that?


----------

